# Il no dello sposo sull'altare



## Simy (20 Settembre 2011)

Il no dello sposo sull'altare
"Lei e il testimone sanno il perché"[h=3]Il plateale rifiuto nella basilica di Monopoli. Poi l'uomo invita i suoi parenti a festeggiare il ritorno al celibato[/h]_di PAOLO RUSSO_








Monopoli. Basilica Maria santissima della Madia. Primo sabato di settembre. Le famiglie bene della città sono radunate per assistere al matrimonio di due rampolli molto noti. Fiori, musica, tutto curato nei minimi dettagli. Tra lo sventolio dei ventagli e i flash fastidiosi dei fotografi, la cerimonia scivola via tranquilla fino al momento fatidico. "Vuoi tu, eccetera eccetera...". La sposa, bellissima nel suo abito bianco, dice "Sì" senza esitazioni. E' il momento dello sposo. Don Vincenzo rilegge la frase che in cinquant'anni di sacerdozio ha pronunciato un numero infinito di volte. Ma questa volta la risposta del futuro marito tarda ad arrivare. Ripete la domanda con più calma. Lo sposo risponde: "No". 

La chiesa ammutolisce, la musica si ferma, anche il fotografo smette. Quelle due parole il rettore della Basilica non le aveva mai sentite pronunciare. Fingendo calma ha chiesto: "Figliolo, posso chiederti il motivo di questa drastica decisione?". E così l'uomo che stava per sposarsi ha infilato gli anelli in tasca e, rivolgendosi a parenti e amici ha detto soltanto: "Chiedetelo alla sposa e al suo testimone, il perché di questa scelta". I dettagli della tresca tra la mancata moglie e l'amico del cuore sono stati raccontati durante il ricevimento dimezzato. Lo sposo (per non perdere anche la caparra) ha invitato i suoi cari a festeggiare il "ritorno al celibato".


----------



## aristocat (20 Settembre 2011)

E' la platealità (si dice?) che dà fastidio... Io non ci sarei andata proprio all'altare al posto suo :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E' la platealità (si dice?) che dà fastidio... Io non ci sarei andata proprio all'altare al posto suo :singleeye:


ciao bella gatta...e'vero sai..sapendola cosa ci e'andato a fare???


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2011)

secondo me per farlo sapere a tutti, il perché!

perché in quei posti adesso la sposa e una favola, sulla bocca di tutti!

lo ha fatto apposto!


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2011)

io invece avrei fatto come lui! ha fatto proprio bene.........  per me è stato un grande!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E' la platealità (si dice?) che dà fastidio... Io non ci sarei andata proprio all'altare al posto suo :singleeye:


E' proprio nella platealità la grandezza della cosa. Ci sono persone per le quali l'apparenza è tutto. Si gareggia a fare il matrimonio più sfarzoso affinchè la gente ne parli. E allora il tipo ha colpito la quasi-moglie proprio in quello che aveva di più caro...l'apparenza e la reputazione...che..in certi centri di provincia è molto più importante di tante altre cose......se non si fosse presentato al matrimonio lei avrebbe sicuramente trovato il modo di uscirne linda e pinta facendo passare lui per l'orco che l'ha sedotta e abbandonata.....


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao bella gatta...e'vero sai..sapendola cosa ci e'andato a fare???


AHAHAHAHAAH...vero una bella gatta...tutta da pelare eh?
Dai amico mio...pelala!
Però dai grandioso...da fagiana una passa a bella gatta!


----------



## Eliade (21 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' proprio nella platealità la grandezza della cosa. Ci sono persone per le quali l'apparenza è tutto. Si gareggia a fare il matrimonio più sfarzoso affinchè la gente ne parli. E allora il tipo ha colpito la quasi-moglie proprio in quello che aveva di più caro...l'apparenza e la reputazione...che..in certi centri di provincia è molto più importante di tante altre cose......se non si fosse presentato al matrimonio lei avrebbe sicuramente trovato il modo di uscirne linda e pinta facendo passare lui per l'orco che l'ha sedotta e abbandonata.....


Quoto!!!


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2011)

cmq oggi sul giornale c'era scritto che è tutta una bufala...e che non è vero che è successo....


----------



## Eliade (21 Settembre 2011)

:girapalle:


----------



## aristocat (21 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao bella gatta...e'vero sai..sapendola cosa ci e'andato a fare???





contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAAH...vero una bella gatta...tutta da pelare eh?
> Dai amico mio...pelala!
> Però dai grandioso...da fagiana una passa a bella gatta!


A voi Rabelais vi fa un baffo :carneval:


----------



## Andy (23 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Il no dello sposo sull'altare
> "Lei e il testimone sanno il perché"[h=3]Il plateale rifiuto nella basilica di Monopoli. Poi l'uomo invita i suoi parenti a festeggiare il ritorno al celibato[/h]_di PAOLO RUSSO_
> 
> 
> ...


Chi è quest'uomo? Un mito! L'ha pure smerdata in chiesa. *Voglio il suo poster da appendere in camera!!!!*


----------



## Andy (23 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cmq oggi sul giornale c'era scritto che è tutta una bufala...e che non è vero che è successo....


Nooooooo... però è un suggerimento per il futuro...


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Chi è quest'uomo? Un mito! L'ha pure smerdata in chiesa. *Voglio il suo poster da appendere in camera!!!!*


se fosse vero meriterebbe un monumento!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2011)

Basta guardare un po' su Youtube e dei siti tipici: Bastardo Dentro (non nostro utente). Prima o poi qualcuno pubblica qualcosa


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Basta guardare un po' su Youtube e dei siti tipici: Bastardo Dentro (non nostro utente). Prima o poi qualcuno pubblica qualcosa


La notizia e' una bufala :mrgreen: lo hanno rivelato molti giornali.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2011)

Peccato. Suonava molto vero


----------

